# Jen



## 22ponygirl527 (Mar 11, 2010)

My girl Jen passed away today. She ran through the fence, and broke her elbow.
The vet put her to sleep. She was 29, almost 30. I loved her dearly- we were pals. She was always so sensitive to how I was feeling, and if I was sad, she'd comfort me. She taught me a lot- about riding, training, and love. I can't believe
she's gone. She was special: my first horse, and we just clicked. I remember the first time I saw her, she was this cute, shaggy little horse. It was feeding time at the stable and I fed her her hay and she walked over and started eating, all the while, giving me this quizzical look as if to say: "Hey, you're new here- I like you." I just knew from that moment that she and I were going be pals, that somehow we were going to belong to each other. Sure enough, I came into ownership of Jen in September 2007. We rode all over the place, in town, & way out into the country- I felt safe and secure, that We could go anywhere as long as we had each other. She opened up a whole new dimension of freedom for me. She was absolutely amazing- she was MY girl, and always will be. Dakota and I miss you.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My deepest condolences. The Bridge has been busy lately.


----------



## ridersaddleup (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm sorry you lost your horse, it's such a sad thing to go through. I know how you feel.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

o my gosh you sound exactly like me! That was how me and my horse Gus came along and I got Gus in NOVEMBER 2007 I also had to put him down this year (9/11/10). But you sound exactly like me, and if anything I bet you bawld all day like me....
I'm so sorry


----------

